# Titan 440I and Porter Semi-Gloss



## jojo11367 (Nov 15, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience using Paint Sprayers with Semi-Gloss?
I have been told that it is not good for the sprayer, but I do not believe this too be true. Any advice would be appreciated as I need to quickly paint kitchens and baths with Semi-Gloss.


----------



## daren (Jul 5, 2008)

It will have no effect on your sprayer unless you don't clean it out.


----------



## scholarlypainting (Sep 30, 2008)

agreed, we sprayed trim in NC for years with semi.. no problems w the sprayer until the boss left it on site and someone stole it.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Actually it's better on your tips, and the dosen't care what you put in as long as it's liquid,it's a liquid pump that's about it.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I spray gloss through one of my 695's all the time. Will not effect the rig unless you have poor clean up procedures.


----------

